# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دیپلم مجدد؟؟

## mehdi2

*من دیپلم تجربی دارم من میتونم با همین دیپلم کنکور انسانی بدم یا باید دیپلم مجدد بگیرم؟
کتابهای انسانی چیه وکدوماشون تو کنکور میاد؟ریاضی وفیزیک پایه دارن؟*

----------


## sami7

*می تونب نیاز ب دیپ مجدد نیس*

----------


## Armaghan

شنیدم بعضی از بچه های تجربی و ریاضی دیپلم انسانی گرفتند تا تاثیر دروس اختصاصی دیپلم اصلیشون در کنکور براشون محاسبه نشه و باعث کاهش تراز و رتبشون نشه. با این کار در کنکور فقط درصد کسب شده سر جلسه آزمون براشون ملاک رتبه و تراز شد.درست مثل دیپلمه های قبل از سال 84 که در کنکور شرکت میکنند و تاثیر معدل را ندارند.ولی بنظرم به دردسرش نمی ارزه دیپلم دیگه ای بگیرید.بجاش کافیه در هر درس حدود 7 درصد یعنی دو تست بیشتر جواب بدین و  درصداتونو بالا بکشید برای جبران کم بودن معدل دیپلمتون.این راحت تره تا با درسهای یک رشته دیگه خودتون رو درگیر کنین.انسانی ریاضی فک کنم فقط آمار را  داشته باشه  و فیزیک هم نداره .اما همون فلسفه و منطق و  عربی و ادبیات تخصصی و کلی تاریخ و جغرافیا داره که وقت و انرژی رو حسابی تحلیل میبره.البته با نمره 10 هم میشه پاسشون کرد ولی بهرحال وقت یه کنکوری طلاست .بهرحال خواهرانه هرچی بنظرم میرسید گفتم .تصمیمش با شماست. از دبیران یا مشاور مدرستون هم یه نظرخواهی بکنید بد نیست.

----------


## Amin 95

> شنیدم بعضی از بچه های تجربی و ریاضی دیپلم انسانی گرفتند تا تاثیر دروس اختصاصی دیپلم اصلیشون در کنکور براشون محاسبه نشه و باعث کاهش تراز و رتبشون نشه. با این کار در کنکور فقط درصد کسب شده سر جلسه آزمون براشون ملاک رتبه و تراز شد.درست مثل دیپلمه های قبل از سال 84 که در کنکور شرکت میکنند و تاثیر معدل را ندارند.ولی بنظرم به دردسرش نمی ارزه دیپلم دیگه ای بگیرید.بجاش کافیه در هر درس حدود 7 درصد یعنی دو تست بیشتر جواب بدین و  درصداتونو بالا بکشید برای جبران کم بودن معدل دیپلمتون.این راحت تره تا با درسهای یک رشته دیگه خودتون رو درگیر کنین.انسانی ریاضی فک کنم فقط آمار را  داشته باشه  و فیزیک هم نداره .اما همون فلسفه و منطق و  عربی و ادبیات تخصصی و کلی تاریخ و جغرافیا داره که وقت و انرژی رو حسابی تحلیل میبره.البته با نمره 10 هم میشه پاسشون کرد ولی بهرحال وقت یه کنکوری طلاست .بهرحال خواهرانه هرچی بنظرم میرسید گفتم .تصمیمش با شماست. از دبیران یا مشاور مدرستون هم یه نظرخواهی بکنید بد نیست.


با تشکر از نظرات فخیم ارمغان عزیز

اما من مخالفم

مشاورم میگه هر کی زیر 18.50 معدلش شده یا باید دی ماه دیپ مجدد بگیره یا باید ترمیم معدل شرکت کنه

به نظرتون اگه فقط 6 درصد معدل اثر بدن میارزه یا 25 درصد
هر که طاووس خواهد جور هندوستان کشد من با این که معدلم بالای 19 شده ولی حتما دیپ مجدد میگیرم چون میخوام شانس موفقیتم رو بالا ببرم

----------


## Armaghan

> با تشکر از نظرات فخیم ارمغان عزیز
> 
> اما من مخالفم
> 
> مشاورم میگه هر کی زیر 18.50 معدلش شده یا باید دی ماه دیپ مجدد بگیره یا باید ترمیم معدل شرکت کنه
> 
> به نظرتون اگه فقط 6 درصد معدل اثر بدن میارزه یا 25 درصد
> هر که طاووس خواهد جور هندوستان کشد من با این که معدلم بالای 19 شده ولی حتما دیپ مجدد میگیرم چون میخوام شانس موفقیتم رو بالا ببرم


داداش حق با شماست خیلی خوبه که معدل رو ارتقاء بدیم ولی بنظر بنده  اگه ترمیم معدل شرکت کنن و همون درسهای رشته خودشونو دوباره امتحان بدن خیلی بهتره تا دیپلم یه رشته دیگه رو بخوان بگیرن.چون  برای ترمیم معدل درسهایی رو دارن میخونن که علاوه بر ترمیم معدل  چند ماه بعدش به کنکورشون هم  خیلی کمک میکنه .ولی کسی که رشته تجربی میخواد کنکور بده خوندن  دروس انسانی مثل فلسفه و منطق و تاریخ و جغرافی برای گرفتن دیپلم انسانی وقت زیادی ازش میگیره و متاسفانه درسهای این رشته هم در کنکور تجربی براش کاربردی نداره.البته دوستان مطلع و مشاوران نظرشون ارجح تر از بنده است چون من  بخاطر درگیر نبودن با این مشکل ،زیاد به قوانین اعلام شده برای ترمیم معدل  و دیپ مجدد دقت نکردم .

----------


## Amin 95

> داداش حق با شماست خیلی خوبه که معدل رو ارتقاء بدیم ولی بنظر بنده  اگه ترمیم معدل شرکت کنن و همون درسهای رشته خودشونو دوباره امتحان بدن خیلی بهتره تا دیپلم یه رشته دیگه رو بخوان بگیرن.چون  برای ترمیم معدل درسهایی رو دارن میخونن که علاوه بر ترمیم معدل  چند ماه بعدش به کنکورشون هم  خیلی کمک میکنه .ولی کسی که رشته تجربی میخواد کنکور بده خوندن  دروس انسانی مثل فلسفه و منطق و تاریخ و جغرافی برای گرفتن دیپلم انسانی وقت زیادی ازش میگیره و متاسفانه درسهای این رشته هم در کنکور تجربی براش کاربردی نداره.البته دوستان مطلع و مشاوران نظرشون ارجح تر از بنده است چون من  بخاطر درگیر نبودن با این مشکل ،زیاد به قوانین اعلام شده برای ترمیم معدل  و دیپ مجدد دقت نکردم .


خواهر گلم جانا سخن از زبان ما میگویی
خب اگه ترمیم معدل شدنی بود منم دلم میخواست 

ولی برای ماها نیست تو بهترین حالت واسه 96 ای ها عملی میشه مطمئن باش

از طزفی شما 10 هم بگیری کافیه چون تاثیرش خیلی خفیفه

----------


## khaan

> *من دیپلم تجربی دارم من میتونم با همین دیپلم کنکور انسانی بدم یا باید دیپلم مجدد بگیرم؟
> کتابهای انسانی چیه وکدوماشون تو کنکور میاد؟ریاضی وفیزیک پایه دارن؟*


دیپلم مجدد لازم نیست با همین کنکور انسانی میتونی بدی.
ضمنا اگه کنکور تجربی بدی و رتبه افتضاح هم بیاری میتونی رشته های انسانی مثل مدیریت رو انتخاب کنی.

----------

